# mit useradd FTPuser anlegen -> erlaubt?



## paepke (19. Dez. 2007)

Hallo Leute,
kann ich mit "useradd -s /var/www username" weitere eigene Verwaltungsuser und Passwörter in ProFTP anlegen -> z.B auf "/home/admispconfig" und auf "/var/www" - oder überschreibt mit das ispConfig bzw. kann es Konflikte mit ispConfig geben?


----------



## Till (19. Dez. 2007)

Generell kannst Du User manuell hinzufügen, Du musst aber beim Anlegen der User sicherstellen, dass die UserID's der manuell angelegten User nicht mit aktuellen oder zukünftigen Usern von ISPConfig kollidieren können. D.h. Du solltest für manuelle User z.B. ID's > 30000 nehmen und die UserID beim anlegen immer als Parameter mit angeben.


----------



## paepke (21. Dez. 2007)

*wie ist es mit den schreibrechten*

Hallo Til

danke für deine Antwort, hat auch alles geklappt. Nun war meine Idee, mehrere Webseiten per FTP neu zu bestücken.
Leider sind keine Schreibrechte für var/www und z.B. var/www/web1 auf die Gruppe root vergeben, darf ich die raufsetzen (w) ohne Konflikte mit ispconfig zu bekommen?


----------



## Till (21. Dez. 2007)

Zitat von paepke:


> Hallo Til
> 
> danke für deine Antwort, hat auch alles geklappt. Nun war meine Idee, mehrere Webseiten per FTP neu zu bestücken.
> Leider sind keine Schreibrechte für var/www und z.B. var/www/web1 auf die Gruppe root vergeben, darf ich die raufsetzen (w) ohne Konflikte mit ispconfig zu bekommen?


Davon würde ich Dir aus Sicherheitdgründen abraten. Stattdessen kannst Du ja z.B. Deinen FTP User zu den Gruppen der einzelnen Webs hinzufügen.


----------

